# Reos @ Jhb Vape Meet



## johan (15/6/14)

A few Reos represented at the JHB Vape Meet

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## JakesSA (15/6/14)

It even made the beer turn black with envy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (15/6/14)

And some serious Reo-talk going on between @Silver and @TylerD with @Jimbo and @SVS1000 onlooking in the background:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev (15/6/14)

That's non-other than @SVS1000 

I'm not happymy Reo was left out of the group shot guys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/14)

I smaak that T-Shirt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (15/6/14)

For everyone that made me fall in love with the REO ... Thank you, I must own one... Totally awesome mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (15/6/14)

My Reo also feels very insulted at not being in the group selfie 

Better take a quik selfie






Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (15/6/14)

Mine 3


----------



## SVS1000 (15/6/14)

I was going to sneak the Nemmi into the shot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (15/6/14)

Have to say thanks to @devdev and @Silver for showing me their Reo's. I knew they were small, but was still surprised at how small they actually were. They are supremely light as well and the rounded edges on the back means they sit very comfortably in the hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapegerm (15/6/14)

Any chance the Reo will be available locally any time soon?


----------



## Andre (15/6/14)

vapegerm said:


> Any chance the Reo will be available locally any time soon?


@Oupa from Vapour Mountain has been talking about it for some time, but have no idea of developments in this regard - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-coming-to-sa.1069/.


----------



## PeterHarris (15/6/14)

Catherine was also not in the REO group shot....


----------

